# Stocking a 20 gallon?



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Hey everyone! 
I'm thinking of getting a Tetra 20 gallon kit, and I need to stock it! 

I was thinking maybe a school, and I was thinking Tiger barbs would be a nice addition.

Could I put a sorority of 3-4 female bettas, and a school? Or are barbs and betta's too agresssive? 

Thanks!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Tiger barbs get too big and active for a 20H. Sororities are generally not recommenced, either. They have an extremely high fail rate due to stress and disease and it is not as easy as you would think to see aggression in them. I would do a community with *a* betta, male or female.

1 betta (or a smaller gourami - dwarf, dwarf variants or honey)
15 neon tetras
10 corydoras of any kind but emerald
2 mystery snails (if you want snails) ;-)

Make sure you have an API Master Liquid Test Kit, sand substrate and some pure ammonia on hand so you can cycle before getting your fish!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I've never used barbs with my sorority but I have tetras (3 neons and 3 glowlights). They seem to stick together in their own lil groups while the sorority girls (6 of them) do their own thing.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Bamboo, this is off topic - sorry OP - but tetras need to be with at least 6 of their own kind. They are shoaling fish and it is necessary for long-term health.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You can do a sorority if you want, but make sure you have an extra tank for an aggressive female. You could do this;
7-9 female bettas
6-8 cherry barbs 
6 julii cories (one of my personal favorites)
2 mystery snails
5 amano shrimp for algae control.

If you stock it like this, make sure you plant it very good. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I wouldn't put cherry barbs in a 20H, I kept them in one once and IMO they are WAAAAY too active for such a short tank. Also be weary adding algae control before you have algae. You can starve both fish and inverts to death this way. A 30 gallon is much more appropriate if you want some cherry barbs. Seeing as you haven't even gotten the tank yet.. :brow:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh ya, definitely get a 29. You can do SOOOOOOOOOOO much more. If you can get a biggest tank possible ;-)

The thing with amanos is they eat other foods as well as algae. Different than like otos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Flint, you're like my Bettafish.com Idol xD Thank you for posting, and answering my questions!

Tetras seem like they'd be nice to have, along with a single Betta.
I haven't read anything on corydory's, but I can research.

I'd love to get some designer snails  I feel like they'd be a nice addition.

I'm currently waiting until I can find the master kit on sale  Then I'll buy one!

Thank you!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

The thing is, I'm on a budget, and this 20 gallon is on sale. I can't afford a 29-30G 
>.<


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Flint said:


> Bamboo, this is off topic - sorry OP - but tetras need to be with at least 6 of their own kind. They are shoaling fish and it is necessary for long-term health.


You can have different kinds of tetras which will shoal together as a group. IE: neons with cardinals, or silvertips with glowlights. They have simmlar colors so the fish sometimes join forces and stick together as a group. 

My tetras are about the same size and they actually do stick together in a small group. It's possible to have these kind of things happen, but people tend not to because of these said guidelines.










Sorry OP, I just wanted to respond to Flint. Flint you're welcome to PM me though. :-D


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww, thanks! :shock2::-D

I'm glad to hear your looking for the kit! Cories are wonderful little fish, let me know if you have any questions about them! I also want to mention, that if you like the look of neon tetras, consider getting cardinals. They are almost identical and are *much* better shoalers. ;-)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bamboo even though they are the same size doesnt really mean anything. You tank is big enough that you should get 5-7 of each. 

Also if you look at their colors they are washed out. Cuz of the white sand (many fish dont like it) and not a big enough group.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Bamboo, post it here xD I really don't mind, and I am learning things - By reading your conversation xD


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Cardinals..How many gallons do they need? Are they schooling fish?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cardinals are beautiful, i have a dozen of them. But they can be hard for a beginner and love heavily planted tanks with dark substrate. They literally sleep on the plants at night sort of cool. 

But in the past 6 months i have bought 20 (different times) and i have 12 now. Some will just drop of cuz most are wild caught.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm going to de-bunk the tetra thing then PM you so we don't steal the thread.

Like cories, tetras of different type will shoal but it is out of necessity and not because they are "joining forces". We have our guidelines for a reason and that is solely for the health of the fish. Sorry, D&N, I'm PMing her now, I swear!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Oh? I'm getting into the planted tanks, now.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Flint, doesn't matter! I don't mind.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

@Tank

That image is blurry because they were moving around because of Ruby my betta. They aren't washed out at all and very vibrant. If they didn't like the white sand, they wouldn't be over it 24/7, the tank has other places that don't have the white sand that they can go to.

@Dory

I only said that we should take it to PM, because I don't want to sound like I'm a know it all about fish. It is recommended to have schooling and schoaling fish in groups of 5+ I just didn't do it that way.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Actually, cardinal tetras are much hardier than neons. They are around the same size but do get a little larger and will fit in my aforementioned stocking guidelines. Neons are bred by the thousands due to their popularity as an aquarium fish and succumb to neon tetra disease a lot. Careless breeders have really diminished our healthy supply of neons. Unless the subtrate is SUPER white, it doesn't matter. Fish really could care less about the color of the decor, haha! Live plants are also not necessary but they do make for a pretty tank. Does the kit have bulbs or LEDs? That could be the deciding factor with your plants.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya but they are a lot harder to take care of IME than neons. I would start with the neons aand get the tank all nice and heavily planted, than a little later done the road get some cardinals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

It's LED Lights, Flint.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Cardinals can get up to 3" I read and if you are going for a sorority, they could possibly pick at the female bettas. Tetras like to be tail nippers and the betta girls won't like that very much if the Cardinals decide to have some fun with them.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Hmm  My head is spinning in all directions x3


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Both the cardinals and the neons are beginner-level fish. Again, it is not necessary to plant the tank at all if you don't want to. LEDs can really hinder your plant choices, any chances of finding a kit with bulbs so you can really do plants if you want to or would you rather stick with the LEDs?


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

LED's make growing plants, hard?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought we had ruled out a sorority? Cardinals - among other tetras and even barbs! - are not nippy when kept in proper size groups (which I included in my stock list, don't worry!) so I would see absolutely no issues in keeping them with a betta as I have and many others.

LEDs don't make it hard but it drastically limits your options for plants. The lights aren't very strong.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I have ruled out a sorority. The LED lights might be able to be changed, but I'm not sure. 

I'd probably stick with plants such as Moss balls, and Java ferns.

I need someone to make a list, to organize my thoughts xD


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

On it! One sec.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

20 Gallon High

*Stocking*
1 Betta
10 Cardinal Tetras
10 Cories
2 Mystery Snails

*Plants*
Java Fern
Java Moss
Water Wisteria
Moneywort
Anubias

*Supplies*
Tank
Plants
Filter rated for at least 150gph
Heater
Test Kit
Pure Ammonia
Fish!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Ah, Thank you Flint!

What heater is recommended? 
I currrently have a 3 gallon - without a heater. I feel bad, for the poor fish.
I need a heater! (And a filter) Suggestions?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I would do a SunSun HW-302 on the 20 and an azoo palm filter for the 3 gallon. I have a hydor theo heater on my 10 and love it but I'm not sure what wattage for a 20 nor do I know what kind of nano heater will work best for you. I'm sorry!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Black sand as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the filters, anyways. I'm thinking of getting a hydor theo heater, 50w for my soon-to-be 20 gallon. Thanks for the Filter choices - Are they expensive?


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Sand? Not gravel?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup for the cories. For a heater i would use the tetra submersible heater, like 20 bucks i think. For a filter i would use an aqueon quite flow 20 or 30.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Oh? Okay. I've heard the Hydro heaters are adjustible, though.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it is. But the tetra one is cheaper but still works perfectly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You can do small, round gravel if you want but it has to be smooth for the cories. And if you do sand, it doesn't have to be black. I would also go with the higher quality heater just for down the road when you may not have the money or the cheaper one doesn't work right, right off the bat.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well for the other fish black or some other dark color is best. Especially for the cardinals, you will want the colors to be nice and bright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Sometimes people like pink sand better than blue or white or whatever. It's her decision and the fish won't mind nor is there any particular color that is best for them. As long as it's cory-safe, you'll be fine D&N!!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

What is wrong with normal marina gravel? Is that too big? Too sharp?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If it isn't smooth (like little pond stones) it can and will harm the cories barbels which are very sensitive and can open them up to infections. Regular jagged aquarium gravel won't suffice. You can get pea gravel and play sand for $5/50lbs at hardware stores and both are suitable for cories.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Ah, Ok. A lot of work and money in this hobby. Haha


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely! I do most everything the cheapest way possible/DIY so if you are every looking for that route, let us know! I'm a student, a new stay at home mom and a fish enthusiast/breeder so I know what not having money is like. Being young with a child, loans to pay and one income is hard and most of us have been or will go through it at some point.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new child  I'm saving up, and always watching sales to find a beautiful tank!


----------



## Lyric Shadowcrow (Aug 6, 2014)

I live in TX and don't need a heater. I used to have a 20 gallon tank with glass cats and 3 kinds of tetras. The tetras all schooled together. I have also spent time with a fish specialist and was in charge of his tanks (building suitable habitat). Neons and cardinals not only school together but can interbreed so use caution if you have them mixed together. Danios and barbs are too active for a 20 gallon and can stress bettas but a sorority of female bettas is no problem if you have plenty of hiding places. Good luck to you


----------

